# I need help fast please reply



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yesterday my tank started to look cloudy and this morning it was so cloudy you cannot see the fish. and the ammonia level went up a lot what can i do to save my fish


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

change the water


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

get some ammo-lock or amquel from the pet store! Try to figure out what is rotting in your tank to cause the spike!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

could dying plants cause the cloudy water


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> could dying plants cause the cloudy water


 YES!!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

thanks DonH should i remove the plants or cut off the dead stuff


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

do a water change and take out all plants and stuff. also put in a ammo-lock and take the piranhas out and put them in some 5 gallon bucket with fresh water with no cholrine and heated.







also ammonia burns can be treated back to health.


----------

